# Has USC Cinematic Arts Already Notified Its Interviewees?



## chicago_kid (Mar 12, 2012)

I applied as an incoming freshman to USC SCA and wondered if people have already been interviewed?  If I haven't gotten an interview request by now, am I dead in the water?


----------



## uncharted (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi, Im pretty sure that USC doesn't formally do interviews for undergrads. Sometimes the person evaluating your file might call you and ask you a few questions, but I dont think they have interviews like NYU and UCLA.


----------

